

Can You Solve This? - enbrill
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/can-you-solve-this/id832093267?ls=1&mt=8
This is my newest game that is available today. Get it for iPhone and iPad.
======
ColinWright

        The address wasn't understood
    
        Firefox doesn't know how to open this address,
        because the protocol (itmss) isn't associated
        with any program.
    

Nope, can't be bothered.

~~~
CocaKoala
It's a link to an itunes application. I think I'd prefer not to install random
applications on my computer, though.

~~~
CocaKoala
oh apparently it opened a window in chrome as well. It's a link to that app
where it generates a rule, gives you three numbers that follow the rule, and
you have to guess other numbers and see if they follow the rule, and
eventually you have to guess what the rule is.

There was a youtube video floating around a few weeks ago. It's really not
worth it.

